# Do you accept the dissection of animals in science?



## Coach (Nov 9, 2014)

I personally think it is horrible. This is why I will never do biology. What about you?


----------



## Brackets (Nov 9, 2014)

Obviously. It helps people to learn. I dissect freaking HUMANS at university. What's your issue with it?


----------



## oath2order (Nov 9, 2014)

Yeah sure. Definitely.


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 9, 2014)

Of course.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Nov 9, 2014)

science is science, they do what they have to i guess


----------



## Netphlix (Nov 9, 2014)

Err... Only if they're already dead.
_(Why wouldn't they be dead???)
_I mean it's gross, but hey, FOR SCIENCE!


----------



## Brackets (Nov 9, 2014)

I don't even get why it's gross tbh. Most of you are probably meat eaters, so you eat dead flesh. What's so different about cutting up dead flesh?


----------



## Coach (Nov 9, 2014)

The reason I don't like it is because when an animal dies, it should be left in peace.

Getting in like 30 dead mice and dissecting them isn't really extremely too scientific, though. It's nothing we don't already know, so why not just search it up or just do a singular demonstration?


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 9, 2014)

Coach said:


> The reason I don't like it is because when an animal dies, it should be left in peace.
> 
> Getting in like 30 dead mice and dissecting them isn't really extremely too scientific, though. It's nothing we don't already know, so why not just search it up or just do a singular demonstration?



I think learning is actually easier by first hand experience, but that probably varies.


----------



## Netphlix (Nov 9, 2014)

Annachie said:


> I don't even get why it's gross tbh. Most of you are probably meat eaters, so you eat dead flesh. What's so different about cutting up dead flesh?



I'm not eating their stomachs, intestines, heart, spleen, kidneys, lungs etc.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 9, 2014)

Think about this. WE EAT ANIMALS... Plus most of the, are dead by the time they are dissected.


----------



## Brackets (Nov 9, 2014)

Coach said:


> The reason I don't like it is because when an animal dies, it should be left in peace.
> 
> Getting in like 30 dead mice and dissecting them isn't really extremely too scientific, though. It's nothing we don't already know, so why not just search it up or just do a singular demonstration?



But people eat animals, that's not exactly leaving them in peace. Once they're dead, they're dead anyway.

And actually I found dissecting sheep kidneys really helpful while studying biology. It's very different to just learning it in theory.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2014)

Well since a lot of people seemed to be very misunderstanding. No I don't mind people doing it for science or whatever they feel like doing, since yes they are dead.

Regarding cosmetics... well I guess people are a bit overreacting over that part. It needs to be tested too.


----------



## RayOfHope (Nov 9, 2014)

...


----------



## Brackets (Nov 9, 2014)

Noiru said:


> Yes. Unless you can develop advanced to techniques that are safe to do it on non-animals I think that is better than doing it on humans



What do you mean safe to do on non-animals?
I've dissected human bodies but they have obviously put themselves forward to science. I even went to the persons memorial service


----------



## Netphlix (Nov 9, 2014)

Is a "non-animal" a bug? Humans are animals. Are bugs animals? What is an animal.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2014)

Annachie said:


> What do you mean safe to do on non-animals?
> I've dissected human bodies but they have obviously put themselves forward to science. I even went to the persons memorial service



Like.. making virtual monkeys or something idk. However, while I can understand some people might think it's not alright I do have a hard time for those extreme animal rights activists or just PETA people. I bet they want stuff tested on themselves most of time.


----------



## epona (Nov 9, 2014)

as i was vegetarian/vegan through high school, i politely declined to take part in dissections because it was against my own personal ethical values, and my school respected that and didn't force me to do any of them
i didn't have a problem with other people doing it, though
as long as they're not killing the animal for the purpose of the dissection, it's harmless


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2014)

epona said:


> as i was vegetarian/vegan through high school, i politely declined to take part in dissections because it was against my own personal ethical values, and my schools respected that and didn't force me to do any of them
> i didn't have a problem with other people doing it, though
> as long as they're not killing the animal for the purpose of the dissection, it's harmless



I couldn't stand the smell and they didn't have masks so I probably just did it once.


----------



## Tessie (Nov 9, 2014)

So far this semester, for biology, I have dissected:

Clam
Earthworm
Ascaris
Crayfish
Grasshopper
Perch
Squid
Sea star
Frog

And this week I'm going to be dissecting and working with a:
Fetal Pig 



Nothing I can do about it....so, just gotta live with it. Some schools have human dissections too. All animals are given an anesthetic so it's a peaceful death anyway, from what I read. The most annoying part is actually the smell of formaldehyde lol.


Animal dissection and testing has lead to so many medical and health improvements, it has a useful purpose.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Netphlix said:


> Is a "non-animal" a bug? Humans are animals. Are bugs animals? What is an animal.



Of course insects are animals.

Because I'm taking an animal course right now let me geek out;
An animal is a multicellular organism that ingests their pray (ALL animals ingests pray). The most simple, basal animal is a sponge.


----------



## Brackets (Nov 9, 2014)

Tessie said:


> So far this semester, for biology, I have dissected:
> 
> Clam
> Earthworm
> ...



Wow it's great you got to dissect so many! My school hardly did any dissection, I think a lot of english schools don't do it anymore


----------



## Feloreena (Nov 9, 2014)

Of course I accept it. It's great for education, necessary for certain types of research, and the animal is already dead so you may as well put it to good use.


----------



## Tessie (Nov 9, 2014)

Annachie said:


> Wow it's great you got to dissect so many! My school hardly did any dissection, I think a lot of english schools don't do it anymore




Yeah I'm taking a very broad Biology course, and the Animalia kingdom is a huge portion of it, so we dissect a variety of different animals to learn their anatomy, and the distinct different features each animal has and the physiology of it. The fetal pig is to learn and experience the mammalia group anatomy & physiology. 
I really enjoy it :> I think dissection is a crucial part in learning how an animal uses certain organs to their advantage. 


People who oppose it I believe are pretty ignorant to biological sciences actually, no offense to anyone who opposes, I just can't see someone with a PhD in biology oppose animal dissections lol.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 9, 2014)

I do not like dissecting animals in science, but that's because it's gross or dirty work. I do not like doing gross jobs.


----------



## Reindeer (Nov 9, 2014)

Coach said:


> The reason I don't like it is because when an animal dies, it should be left in peace.
> 
> Getting in like 30 dead mice and dissecting them isn't really extremely too scientific, though. It's nothing we don't already know, so why not just search it up or just do a singular demonstration?


When things are dead, they're dead. They're not suddenly gonna rise up and go "yo don't do that to my body".

And when you think of how many guys get sexual education yet are still unable to find female body parts when it comes down to it, I think you'll realize how first-hand experience comes in handy.

I would have loved to dissect creatures in class, I think it's fascinating. Sadly it's not part of the curriculum in this country unless you decide to specialize in certain fields. When used for research purposes it can be beneficial to the animals but also to us humans, the benefits are a few dissected critters.


----------



## f11 (Nov 9, 2014)

Nah. I plan to be a doctor or nurse when I become older. My mom (she's a nurse) tells me cools stories about it, and it actually interests me.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Nov 9, 2014)

I dissected a worm, starfish, and frog in science, and I actually had some fun doing it, it was very enjoyable. I think it's a good learning tool, hands-on experiences are the best way to learn for some people.


----------



## Tessie (Nov 9, 2014)

Actually we still must treat the animal specimen with respect, even if it's dead. In fact, students will get in trouble if they don't follow the objective and disrespect the animal's body with unnecessary cutting, such as randomly cutting of all the legs, or head, or playing with the body without any intention of trying to learn it. It has to be professional.


----------



## Tinkalila (Nov 9, 2014)

No way, dissecting animals is gross and, for me, morally wrong.


----------



## Brackets (Nov 9, 2014)

Tessie said:


> Yeah I'm taking a very broad Biology course, and the Animalia kingdom is a huge portion of it, so we dissect a variety of different animals to learn their anatomy, and the distinct different features each animal has and the physiology of it. The fetal pig is to learn and experience the mammalia group anatomy & physiology.
> I really enjoy it :> I think dissection is a crucial part in learning how an animal uses certain organs to their advantage.
> 
> 
> People who oppose it I believe are pretty ignorant to biological sciences actually, no offense to anyone who opposes, I just can't see someone with a PhD in biology oppose animal dissections lol.



Ahh that's really great! I'm jealous, we only got to dissect hearts and kidneys at my school


----------



## Tessie (Nov 9, 2014)

Tinkalila said:


> No way, dissecting animals is gross and, for me, morally wrong.



How is it morally wrong? At least explain your view.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2014)

Feloreena said:


> Of course I accept it. It's great for education, necessary for certain types of research, and the animal is already dead so you may as well put it to good use.



This. I think most people have problems with captivity rather than most being actually dead, but that's another side of the coin and understandable to be debated about.


----------



## Pearls (Nov 9, 2014)

I don't agree with it. I think you should leave them in peace. How would you like it if I came and sliced you up? And anyway stuff like that ake me feel sick... we were going to dissect a cows heart in school but since half my class can't stand even watching videos of stuff like that the teacher decided not to.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2014)

GoldieJoan said:


> I don't agree with it. I think you should leave them in peace. How would you like it if I came and sliced you up? And anyway stuff like that ake me feel sick... we were going to dissect a cows heart in school but since half my class can't stand even watching videos of stuff like that the teacher decided not to.



That is exactly why we slice up animals. Until we are advanced enough not to.


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 9, 2014)

I don't mind dissecting because I did it a few times these past few years.

The first science in the world..people dissected humans to see how our bodies are.
Without dissection, we'd know less about the bodies of the animals I think..


----------



## Gabby (Nov 9, 2014)

Where is the "dissections are neat" option? In biology and A&P we had to dissect a lot of animals, it was pretty cool.


----------



## Tinkalila (Nov 9, 2014)

Tessie said:


> How is it morally wrong? At least explain your view.



I'm not required to explain my view, it's not like I came here to pick a fight with you. But I will. Murdering animals and then ripping apart their insides simply for the purpose of teaching children what their insides look like. Doesn't that sound the least bit strange, considering how pointless of an endeavour it is?


----------



## tobi! (Nov 9, 2014)

Tinkalila said:


> I'm not required to explain my view, it's not like I came here to pick a fight with you. But I will. Murdering animals and then ripping apart their insides simply for the purpose of teaching children what their insides look like. Doesn't that sound the least bit strange, considering how pointless of an endeavour it is?



Yeah...about that. 
Animals donated are usually dead by old-age or medical problems. Also, I don't know what you dissected but we didn't rip out body parts and eat them. Dissecting animals has inspired me towards a medical career in animal health care.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 9, 2014)

some of the people in this thread...i sometimes wonder how we evolved out of our caves


----------



## Tinkalila (Nov 9, 2014)

Norski said:


> Yeah...about that.
> Animals donated are usually dead by old-age or medical problems. Also, I don't know what you dissected but we didn't rip out body parts and eat them. Dissecting animals has inspired me towards a medical career in animal health care.



Didn't know that first part. But somehow, that makes it all the more wrong, for me personally. I think it's just a matter of respect for the dead, plain and simple. I'm happy for you that you're pursuing a medical career and all, but I find dissection unnecessary.


----------



## Gabby (Nov 9, 2014)

Tinkalila said:


> I'm not required to explain my view, it's not like I came here to pick a fight with you. But I will. Murdering animals and then ripping apart their insides simply for the purpose of teaching children what their insides look like. Doesn't that sound the least bit strange, considering how pointless of an endeavour it is?



I feel like this is an incredibly simplistic way to view dissection. We really wouldn't be where we are medically without it.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2014)

Tinkalila said:


> I'm not required to explain my view, it's not like I came here to pick a fight with you. But I will.


Eh, posting a short sentence without going further in a debate thread makes it seem you need an explanation. Also you don't need to be as defensive.


----------



## Brackets (Nov 9, 2014)

GoldieJoan said:


> I don't agree with it. I think you should leave them in peace. How would you like it if I came and sliced you up? And anyway stuff like that ake me feel sick... we were going to dissect a cows heart in school but since half my class can't stand even watching videos of stuff like that the teacher decided not to.



Is it any better than eating them? And some humans DO donate their bodies to be sliced up. I wouldn't mind, I'll be dead anyway.



Tinkalila said:


> I'm not required to explain my view, it's not like I came here to pick a fight with you. But I will. Murdering animals and then ripping apart their insides simply for the purpose of teaching children what their insides look like. Doesn't that sound the least bit strange, considering how pointless of an endeavour it is?



It's not pointless. School is for learning, yes? And dissecting is for learning. Most people learn best by doing things instead of just listening or watching, so it's a good way to learn how the body works. It's one thing looking at a picture of a heart, but actually holding a heart in your hand and cutting it open to look at the different chambers is so much better


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 9, 2014)

Tinkalila said:


> Didn't know that first part. But somehow, that makes it all the more wrong, for me personally. I think it's just a matter of respect for the dead, plain and simple. I'm happy for you that you're pursuing a medical career and all, but I find dissection unnecessary.



next time u get ill, i hope u remember that the techniques used to treat u were 99% derived from the knowledge gained by dissection. what is this respect for the dead ****? the ultimate sign of respect is to use someone's body to advance the knowledge of the human race.


----------



## Tinkalila (Nov 9, 2014)

Gabby said:


> I feel like this is an incredibly simplistic way to view dissection. We really wouldn't be where we are medically without it.



dude. Of course I said it simply. But with all due respect to the medical world, if it was necessary in the past, and you're saying that it helped us "be where we are now", then it should no longer be done, because it's unnecessary.


----------



## Leela (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm way too squeamish to get involved with dissection, but I don't mind animals being dissected as long as it's for scientific research.

On the subject of human dissection, I'll be donating my body to science when I die. I want my organs to be transplanted to other people, so then my death will have meant they could survive . I also think donating your body is a good thing because it can help people make scientific/medical breakthroughs.


----------



## Brackets (Nov 9, 2014)

Tinkalila said:


> dude. Of course I said it simply. But with all due respect to the medical world, if it was necessary in the past, and you're saying that it helped us "be where we are now", then it should no longer be done, because it's unnecessary.



so you would be fine with a new doctor operating on you although they'd never dissected anything before?


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 9, 2014)

Tinkalila said:


> dude. Of course I said it simply. But with all due respect to the medical world, if it was necessary in the past, and you're saying that it helped us "be where we are now", then it should no longer be done, because it's unnecessary.



how are doctors supposed to train? read about it in a book? r u a ****ing hippie or something?


----------



## Gabby (Nov 9, 2014)

Tinkalila said:


> dude. Of course I said it simply. But with all due respect to the medical world, if it was necessary in the past, and you're saying that it helped us "be where we are now", then it should no longer be done, because it's unnecessary.



You need to crawl before you can walk, how can today's young people become doctors, biologists, and nurses today without it? It's still a very valuable to hands-on learn how the body is structured, how the organs work, and where they are in the body. It's simply not the same looking at a textbook photo. 

Also, we have come far, but we still don't have a complete understanding of certain diseases, disorders, and other things that affect how the body works/grows/acts/etc. It's completely necessary.


----------



## Brackets (Nov 9, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> how are doctors supposed to train? read about it in a book? r u a ****ing hippie or something?



Exactly! I know the thread topic is about animal dissection, but omg I'm so glad I get to dissect humans before I'm let loose with my scalpel on LIVING ones.. It also just helps SO much with remembering anatomy


----------



## Tinkalila (Nov 9, 2014)

Annachie said:


> Is it any better than eating them? And some humans DO donate their bodies to be sliced up. I wouldn't mind, I'll be dead anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not pointless. School is for learning, yes? And dissecting is for learning. Most people learn best by doing things instead of just listening or watching, so it's a good way to learn how the body works. It's one thing looking at a picture of a heart, but actually holding a heart in your hand and cutting it open to look at the different chambers is so much better



You wouldn't mind. But many would. And animals have no way of communicating whether or not they would be ok with that.

I never said I supported schools doing that. As someone who not only believes it's morally wrong, but also has an extreme phobia of it, schools pressure kids into participating, even if they are extremely uncomfortable. Which makes it all the more horrible.

- - - Post Merge - - -



KarlaKGB said:


> how are doctors supposed to train? read about it in a book? r u a ****ing hippie or something?



actually yes im very much a hippie lololol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Annachie said:


> so you would be fine with a new doctor operating on you although they'd never dissected anything before?



I wouldn't be fine on a doctor operating on me period. I don't trust doctors in the same way that I don't trust cops lmao.


----------



## Brackets (Nov 9, 2014)

Tinkalila said:


> I wouldn't be fine on a doctor operating on me period. I don't trust doctors in the same way that I don't trust cops lmao.



Ok so that is very irrational. So you'd just let yourself die? You know doctors have had years of training right?

And animals have no way of communicating whether they would have liked to be eaten either, but people still eat them. And I'm sure most schools wouldn't pressure people into dissecting if they don't want to.

Edit: I'm NOT saying you should like dissection, but surely you can see the benefits?


----------



## f11 (Nov 9, 2014)

Who trusts cops anymore?


----------



## Tessie (Nov 9, 2014)

Tinkalila said:


> I'm not required to explain my view, it's not like I came here to pick a fight with you. But I will. Murdering animals and then ripping apart their insides simply for the purpose of teaching children what their insides look like. Doesn't that sound the least bit strange, considering how pointless of an endeavour it is?





I'm not even trying to fight with you, I asked you in a respectful way to explain your view than simply saying "I don't agree," because I want to have an intellectual debate and I would love to see some views that contrast mine. If you believe two people expressing differences in a debate is considered fighting or arguing, then I think it's best you stay out of debates...


Also dissection isn't ripping a part their insides, as inappropriately described. Like I said earlier, students will get in trouble for disrespecting the animals body and do anything towards the animal that isn't part of learning. Also it isn't particularly children, it's usually college students (above 18 of years) and occasionally high school students.

Also I don't understand how it is a pointless endeavor. It's to learn the anatomy and physiology of the animal, it teaches pathology as well. 

Also in case you're sensitive, I respect your views, a disagreement means I'm disrespecting you.


----------



## Tinkalila (Nov 9, 2014)

Annachie said:


> Ok so that is very irrational. So you'd just let yourself die? You know doctors have had years of training right?
> 
> And animals have no way of communicating whether they would have liked to be eaten either, but people still eat them. And I'm sure most schools wouldn't pressure people into dissecting if they don't want to.



I know, I'm irrational, whatever. I have very alternative views. And honestly, it depends what kind of operation. Letting myself die would be something to consider in many situations.

The difference between eating and dissecting animals is something personal for me. I follow a common rule that animals should never be killed unless for nutrition or if they are in extreme pain, and if you do eat meat, you should feed 2 animals every time you eat meat. It's really all based on my personal beliefs.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> how are doctors supposed to train? read about it in a book? r u a ****ing hippie or something?


 Well I guess reading books are part about it.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 9, 2014)

Tinkalila said:


> I wouldn't be fine on a doctor operating on me period. I don't trust doctors in the same way that I don't trust cops lmao.



ok guys timeout, we cant debate with crazy

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> Well I guess reading books are part about it.



well of course, u need both theory and practical knowledge. u dont read "how to drive" and then jump into a car and go. and to the argument that we have learned all we need to from dissections before, thats patently false, there are always new thing to research. saying that is implying that we've learned everything about the human body and every disease in existence.


----------



## Tinkalila (Nov 9, 2014)

Tessie said:


> I'm not even trying to fight with you, I asked you in a respectful way to explain your view than simply saying "I don't agree," because I want to have an intellectual debate and I would love to see some views that contrast mine. If you believe two people expressing differences in a debate is considered fighting or arguing, then I think it's best you stay out of debates...
> 
> 
> Also dissection isn't ripping a part their insides, as inappropriately described. Like I said earlier, students will get in trouble for disrespecting the animals body and do anything towards the animal that isn't part of learning. Also it isn't particularly children, it's usually college students (above 18 of years) and occasionally high school students.
> ...



Actually, in my 7th grade class, we dissected animals. (I, of course, did not participate, even at that time.)
I find it pointless. All that couldn't matter less to me. I'm not trying to make an end-all decision for the world here, it just goes against my morals, and is irrelevant to me.

- - - Post Merge - - -



KarlaKGB said:


> ok guys timeout, we cant debate with crazy
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



uh please do not call me cr*zy, for personal reasons.

- - - Post Merge - - -



C r y s t a l said:


> Who trusts cops anymore?



bruh, that's the truth.


----------



## Brackets (Nov 9, 2014)

Tinkalila said:


> The difference between eating and dissecting animals is something personal for me. I follow a common rule that animals should never be killed unless for nutrition or if they are in extreme pain, and if you do eat meat, you should feed 2 animals every time you eat meat. It's really all based on my personal beliefs.



I'm just gonna leave the not trusting doctors part out of this because that baffles me.. I'm going to be a doctor soon and trust me, I don't have some secret plan to kill my patients or some bull****

I kindof get what you're getting at, but at my school our teacher just bought spare kidneys and hearts from the butchers. They probably wouldnt have been sold or eaten because theres not high demand for them in that area. Surely its better to use them for science than to just throw them in the bin?


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 9, 2014)

Tinkalila said:


> uh please do not call me cr*zy, for personal reasons.



yeah, those reasons being u actually have issues.

maybe u shud donate ur brain to science


----------



## Tinkalila (Nov 9, 2014)

Annachie said:


> I'm just gonna leave the not trusting doctors part out of this because that baffles me.. I'm going to be a doctor soon and trust me, I don't have some secret plan to kill my patients or some bull****
> 
> I kindof get what you're getting at, but at my school our teacher just bought spare kidneys and hearts from the butchers. They probably wouldnt have been sold or eaten because theres not high demand for them in that area. Surely its better to use them for science than to just throw them in the bin?



tbh i think it would be better to just dispose of them. it might sound strange but as i said, it's very pressuring for some children to be involved in it at all, and it's better left not done.


----------



## Jawile (Nov 9, 2014)

Tinkalila said:


> I wouldn't be fine on a doctor operating on me period. I don't trust doctors in the same way that I don't trust cops lmao.









i think dissection is perfectly fine
i'm thinking of donating my body to science when i die


----------



## Tinkalila (Nov 9, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> yeah, those reasons being u actually have issues.
> 
> maybe u shud donate ur brain to science



yes, i do actually have issues. it's not a joke. please stop insulting my reasoning skills / intelligence.


----------



## Brackets (Nov 9, 2014)

Tinkalila said:


> tbh i think it would be better to just dispose of them. it might sound strange but as i said, it's very pressuring for some children to be involved in it at all, and it's better left not done.



But its to help kids LEARN. Fair enough, you're not interested in biology, but what about the budding biologists and doctors etc in your class? You think they shouldn't get to dissect just because a few kids find it icky?


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 9, 2014)

Tinkalila said:


> yes, i do actually have issues. it's not a joke. please stop insulting my reasoning skills / intelligence.



cant insult that which does not exist


----------



## Tessie (Nov 9, 2014)

Annachie said:


> I'm just gonna leave the not trusting doctors part out of this because that baffles me.. I'm going to be a doctor soon and trust me, I don't have some secret plan to kill my patients or some bull****



Yeah, I'm sure she will make a 180 once she gets sick and her life depends on seeing a medical doctor. I'm certain this is just all talk, and she is even aware she's being irrational right now lol.


----------



## Gabby (Nov 9, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> cant insult that which does not exist



Seriously dude, go be a jerk somewhere else. You two disagree, throwing personal insults makes you look like a child.


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 9, 2014)

Well this became a powder keg quickly. 

We really hit it off this time!


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 9, 2014)

Gabby said:


> Seriously dude, go be a jerk somewhere else. You two disagree, throwing personal insults makes you look like a child.



pls dont insult me by calling me a jerk


----------



## Tinkalila (Nov 9, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> cant insult that which does not exist



please stop. i don't care if you disagree with me, but it's not a free ticket to harass me for my mental issues.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> ok guys timeout, we cant debate with crazy
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...




Yes, and of course we haven't learned everything since new stuff are coming to us constantly in terms of research.

also yes i'm pretty much a hippie..so yeah


----------



## Tinkalila (Nov 9, 2014)

Gabby said:


> Seriously dude, go be a jerk somewhere else. You two disagree, throwing personal insults makes you look like a child.



thank you.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tessie said:


> Yeah, I'm sure she will make a 180 once she gets sick and her life depends on seeing a medical doctor. I'm certain this is just all talk, and she is even aware she's being irrational right now lol.



read my signature please.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 9, 2014)

Tinkalila said:


> please stop. i don't care if you disagree with me, but it's not a free ticket to harass me for my mental issues.



(if u didnt bring it up in the first place nobody wouldve known about it)


----------



## Gabby (Nov 9, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> pls dont insult me by calling me a jerk



You're harassing them after they've asked you to stop. What would you call that?


----------



## Tinkalila (Nov 9, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> (if u didnt bring it up in the first place nobody wouldve known about it)



i don't know what that means but you referred to the possibility of me having a mental illness by calling me cr*zy.


----------



## Tessie (Nov 9, 2014)

Tinkalila said:


> thank you.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...





im sorry i got the pronouns wrong


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 9, 2014)

Gabby said:


> You're harassing them after they've asked you to stop. What would you call that?



stop harassing me


----------



## Tinkalila (Nov 9, 2014)

Tessie said:


> im sorry i got the pronouns wrong



it's ok thank you

- - - Post Merge - - -



KarlaKGB said:


> stop harassing me



was that a joke (im not making fun of you i just can't tell)


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 9, 2014)

Tinkalila said:


> i don't know what that means but you referred to the possibility of me having a mental illness by calling me cr*zy.



im sorry for triggering u


----------



## honeymoo (Nov 9, 2014)

I don't find it bad at all as long as the animal wasn't killed purposely for the dissection. However, in most cases, they are, so I don't know what to think. I don't eat meat and 90% of my diet has nothing to do with animals of any kind, so I'm obviously justified to this opinion.


----------



## Tinkalila (Nov 9, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> im sorry for triggering u



are you making fun of me or was that an actual apology..


----------



## Brackets (Nov 9, 2014)

Noiru said:


> Yes, and of course we haven't learned everything since new stuff are coming to us constantly in terms of research.
> 
> also yes i'm pretty much a hippie..so yeah



Exactly, and even if everything's already been researched, that information doesn't automatically go into the next generation's heads! we have to learn it all again, and thats better with practical dissection


----------



## Jawile (Nov 9, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> stop harassing me









this is hilarious, this thread


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 9, 2014)

honeymoo said:


> I don't find it bad at all as long as the animal wasn't killed purposely for the dissection. However, in most cases, they are, so I don't know what to think.



ye, biology teachers drive out to a field, kill a cow, and tear out its heart. thats how they get their pieces for dissection


----------



## Tessie (Nov 9, 2014)

i dont find this thread lasting that long since people cant tell the difference between debating and insulting :|


----------



## Reindeer (Nov 9, 2014)

Guys, rather than focus on how much of a **** KarlaKGB is being, simply report for misconduct and continue the discussion. It's that simple.



Tessie said:


> Yeah, I'm sure she will make a 180 once she gets sick and her life depends on seeing a medical doctor. I'm certain this is just all talk, and she is even aware she's being irrational right now lol.


Some people really don't want to be operated on, though. In the same way that some people don't want to be resuscitated, it has to be respected by the medical professionals. There's a reason those rules exist and if people don't want to be operated on because they want nature to take its course or whatever else their reasoning may be, let them. You may think of them as ignorant but I'm sure that when people start attacking your beliefs as being close-minded and ********, you'd start screaming about "muh mutual respect".


----------



## Improv (Nov 9, 2014)

I meant to vote for the second option, my bad.

The animal is dead anyway, so why not? I personally couldn't do it because I'm queasy when it comes to this, but I'm not against it.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 9, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> Some people really don't want to be operated on, though. In the same way that some people don't want to be resuscitated, it has to be respected by the medical professionals. There's a reason those rules exist and if people don't want to be operated on because they want nature to take its course or whatever else their reasoning may be, let them. You may think of them as ignorant but I'm sure that when people start attacking your beliefs as being close-minded and ********, you'd start screaming about "muh mutual respect".



darwinism in action


----------



## Tessie (Nov 9, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> Some people really don't want to be operated on, though. In the same way that some people don't want to be resuscitated, it has to be respected by the medical professionals. There's a reason those rules exist and if people don't want to be operated on because they want nature to take its course or whatever else their reasoning may be, let them. You may think of them as ignorant but I'm sure that when people start attacking your beliefs as being close-minded and ********, you'd start screaming about "muh mutual respect".



I didn't state specifically operation, I meant seeing a medical doctor.


----------



## Reindeer (Nov 9, 2014)

Tessie said:


> I didn't state specifically operation, I meant seeing a medical doctor.


And my point can be extended into that. People believe in homeopathy and alternative medicine. Let them.


----------



## f11 (Nov 9, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> yeah, those reasons being u actually have issues.
> 
> maybe u shud donate ur brain to science


pls no personla attacks or ableist slurs


----------



## Brackets (Nov 9, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> Some people really don't want to be operated on, though. In the same way that some people don't want to be resuscitated, it has to be respected by the medical professionals. There's a reason those rules exist and if people don't want to be operated on because they want nature to take its course or whatever else their reasoning may be, let them. You may think of them as ignorant but I'm sure that when people start attacking your beliefs as being close-minded and ********, you'd start screaming about "muh mutual respect".


It's more the fact they said they don't trust medical doctors. Of course I'd always respect a patients views, but that view would be a bit disrespectful to me if I was a doctor and genuinely wanted to help them, but oh well.


----------



## Tinkalila (Nov 9, 2014)

C r y s t a l said:


> pls no personla attacks or ableist slurs



thank you..


----------



## Tessie (Nov 9, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> And my point can be extended into that. People believe in homeopathy and alternative medicine. Let them.



I get there are religious people like that, and people who are into holistic healing, we aren't on that topic though lol. 

I'm talking about not going to a doctor because you don't trust them because....just because. I have yet to see a reason, therefore I find it to be irrational, as this person has already said they are being irrational, which LEADS me to say it's all talk.

- - - Post Merge - - -

also Tinkalila, i'm sorry you had to experience insults because you stated your view, that's not how a debate should be, and i hope it didn't discourage anyone else to share your same view. i actually love seeing contrasting views, because it's a part of learning for myself, and sometimes a contrasting view can be so well put that ill reconsider.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2014)

Annachie said:


> Exactly, and even if everything's already been researched, that information doesn't automatically go into the next generation's heads! we have to learn it all again, and thats better with practical dissection


Yes, and by opening up bodies (or likewise) we can see the changes as well.

However if one can argue for them being against feel free but I have a hard time people only referring to PETA and hopping on the wagon.


----------



## Goth (Nov 9, 2014)

why is there opinions on this I really don't care what people do


----------



## Brackets (Nov 9, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> why is there opinions on this I really don't care what people do



because PETA


----------



## Reindeer (Nov 9, 2014)

Annachie said:


> It's more the fact they said they don't trust medical doctors. Of course I'd always respect a patients views, but that view would be a bit disrespectful to me if I was a doctor and genuinely wanted to help them, but oh well.


There's no need to take it personally though. I doubt it's an attack towards the people working in the field. The fact they don't trust doctors might come from a past event, misinformation, because they believe it's just an industry to suck them dry, because they believe in natural healing... There's a whole list of possible reasons. It doesn't make it logical, but it's also not personal. I doubt astrophysicists take it personally when religious people say the big bang theory is bull****.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 9, 2014)

ah yes peta, the organisation that loves animals so much it gives them the express ticket to animal heaven


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2014)

Annachie said:


> because PETA



Amen and people who actually thinks they are legit


----------



## Tinkalila (Nov 9, 2014)

Tessie said:


> I get there are religious people like that, and people who are into holistic healing, we aren't on that topic though lol.
> 
> I'm talking about not going to a doctor because you don't trust them because....just because. I have yet to see a reason, therefore I find it to be irrational, as this person has already said they are being irrational, which LEADS me to say it's all talk.
> 
> ...



it's ok, thank you. but yea it probably did discourage someone else and that sucks bc there is no debate if other sides are scared to talk..


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 9, 2014)

Dissection helps so much.
Like honestly being against it means you don't want us to advance.
How else are we going to advance in the world if we're not allowed to look at the anatomy and insides of animals? 

C'mon, people.


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 9, 2014)

They're dead already so it doesn't really matter to me.


----------



## Mairen (Nov 9, 2014)

As long as the animal is dead and not suffering through a living dissection, I have no problem with it. would I rather they be left in peace after their death? sure. but I understand the interest in learning animal biology first hand. this is some people's first step towards vet school where they will be working to save animals. you wouldn't want a vet doing an operation to save an animal's life who's never practiced on a dead specimen before. there's only so much you can learn from books and pictures.


----------



## Reindeer (Nov 9, 2014)

ZanessaGaily said:


> Dissection helps so much.
> Like honestly being against it means you don't want us to advance.
> How else are we going to advance in the world if we're not allowed to look at the anatomy and insides of animals?
> 
> C'mon, people.


There's always people that oppose something that would help us though. The current movement of "vaccines cause autism pls abolish" is a prime example of it, with child deaths seeing a huge increase among the people that decide to not vaccinate their children. I'd just see it as an example of social selection, that always makes me feel better.


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 9, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> The current movement of "vaccines cause autism pls abolish" is a prime example of it, with child deaths seeing a huge increase among the people that decide to not vaccinate their children. I'd just see it as an example of social selection, that always makes me feel better.



omg don't even get me started on that it makes me so furious like ??? where did that belief even come from??


----------



## Brackets (Nov 9, 2014)

ZanessaGaily said:


> omg don't even get me started on that it makes me so furious like ??? where did that belief even come from??



A badly-conducted research paper that blew up in the newspapers


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> There's always people that oppose something that would help us though. The current movement of "vaccines cause autism pls abolish" is a prime example of it, with child deaths seeing a huge increase among the people that decide to not vaccinate their children. I'd just see it as an example of social selection, that always makes me feel better.



Don't get me started. Those people just annoying me so much, but then again their choice. They want to get all the diseases rather than getting vaccinated...


----------



## Ichigo. (Nov 9, 2014)

i don't see how it's "sick" or anything like that when it's for educational purposes. i mean, unless you get off on it, that's a completely different story.

we dissected cats in high schoo,l and it was interesting. they were put down humanely and were strays anyway. i learned a lot.


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 9, 2014)

Well, honestly I'm ok if it's humans.  There's to many sucky/jerky people out there. But for the animal part... I don't think they should be killed just because someone wants to cut them open. 

I also feel mouse traps are stupid because they just want to get in a warm place with shelter. Why do we have buildings? For us to have shelter and a warm place to meet/work/live. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mairen said:


> As long as the animal is dead and not suffering through a living dissection, I have no problem with it. would I rather they be left in peace after their death? sure. but I understand the interest in learning animal biology first hand. this is some people's first step towards vet school where they will be working to save animals. you wouldn't want a vet doing an operation to save an animal's life who's never practiced on a dead specimen before. there's only so much you can learn from books and pictures.


But then again, this is pretty much exactly how I feel.  So I'm 50/50.


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 9, 2014)

We do what we must
because we can

For the good
of all of us
except the ones who are dead


I really don't care much, but I'm not doing biology just 'cause it's gross.


----------



## Farobi (Nov 10, 2014)

We're a crazy curious species and I think it's fine to an extent.


----------



## Lassy (Nov 10, 2014)

Annachie said:


> Obviously. It helps people to learn. I dissect freaking HUMANS at university. What's your issue with it?



Same.
This is all for science.


----------



## Trundle (Nov 10, 2014)

Tinkalila said:


> Didn't know that first part. But somehow, that makes it all the more wrong, for me personally. I think it's just a matter of respect for the dead, plain and simple. I'm happy for you that you're pursuing a medical career and all, but I find dissection unnecessary.



"Time to do brain surgery on my first human!"
"Doctor, have you dissected anything before?"
"No, but I've read about it! Here we go!" 

Do you want this doctor working on your brain?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2014)

Trundle said:


> "Time to do brain surgery on my first human!"
> "Doctor, have you dissected anything before?"
> "No, but I've read about it! Here we go!"
> 
> Do you want this doctor working on your brain?



Well, they probably do and the same thing for animal testing science; they probably want their own brains to be exposed to it.


----------



## NikkiNikki (Nov 10, 2014)

Tessie said:


> So far this semester, for biology, I have dissected:
> 
> Clam
> Earthworm
> ...


So far all of these in my Bio class we have dissected we also did the sheep brain,heart, and kidney. Yes, the smell is the worst part.


----------



## Elise (Nov 10, 2014)

I have no problem with it being done for science but I couldn't do it myself. I hate dead things and gore so the thought of cutting up a dead animal makes me want to vomit.

Luckily I managed to avoid having to do it in school because I would have been that person that couldn't handle it and had to leave the room. I started biology the year after they did the dissection. They did show us this really gross documentary though showing graphic injuries and how they're treated and I was one of the 5 or so people that had to leave the room.

I guess what I'm trying to say is that I'm not against dissection but I'm definitely against forcing high school students to do it when they don't want to or penalising them in any way for refusing. The only time it should be expected is in university and it should be made clear before signing up that it is a necessary part of the course. I feel that a lot of people don't understand how upsetting this kind of thing is for squeamish people.


----------



## Brackets (Nov 10, 2014)

PETA apparently think that dissecting animals in class leads children to become desensitised to the 'sanctity of life' god they're such a joke


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2014)

Annachie said:


> PETA apparently think that dissecting animals in class leads children to become desensitised to the 'sanctity of life' god they're such a joke


So are people taking them seriously and uses as references.


----------



## Brackets (Nov 10, 2014)

Elise said:


> I have no problem with it being done for science but I couldn't do it myself. I hate dead things and gore so the thought of cutting up a dead animal makes me want to vomit.
> 
> Luckily I managed to avoid having to do it in school because I would have been that person that couldn't handle it and had to leave the room. I started biology the year after they did the dissection. They did show us this really gross documentary though showing graphic injuries and how they're treated and I was one of the 5 or so people that had to leave the room.
> 
> I guess what I'm trying to say is that I'm not against dissection but I'm definitely against forcing high school students to do it when they don't want to or penalising them in any way for refusing. The only time it should be expected is in university and it should be made clear before signing up that it is a necessary part of the course. I feel that a lot of people don't understand how upsetting this kind of thing is for squeamish people.



Do they really 'force' high school students to do it though? You just said yourself that you left the room, so surely you weren't forced. Why should people's squeamishness mean that other kids who want to do dissection can't do it in school? Get over it, other people enjoy it and it might inspire them to do something like that at university.


----------



## badcrumbs (Nov 10, 2014)

I dissected things in both high school Zoology and College Biology, and it was a great learning experience. At first I wasn't sure I'd be able to do it, but once you get started it's not so much "gross" as it is just interesting. Getting hands-on like that helped me put the coursework into context and really understand it better.

I'm all for it in a professional learning environment.


----------



## oranje (Nov 10, 2014)

I think it's fine as long as it's for scientific purposes and students learn something from it. I hope eventually there will be alternatives in the future but for now, dissecting animals is the best we've got. Plus, I'd find it hypocritical if someone is against lab animals and dissecting animals if they eat meat, since the meat industry can be pretty cruel. With lab animals, they try to find ways to reduce their suffering.


----------



## baileyanne94 (Nov 10, 2014)

It is sad to think that there animals farmed for the purpose of dissection. Not as sad for things like frogs, rats, chickens, etc., but I know cats and stuff have to be as well, too.
I did the normal dissections that everyone does (like the frog), but my senior year of highschool I took anatomy, and we dissected a variety of things; frogs, chicken wings, cow eyes, sheep hearts, rats (some of the rats my classmates dissected would be pregnant, so there would be tiny baby rats inside, sorta cool!), pig fetuses (that one was a little sad because it looked like a baby pig haha...).
It is kinda fascinating to see and learn about the insides of another creature.
I know vet academy students and up have to do the stuff like cats. No thanks. Never, would I ever. I just couldn't. (Well being a vet is sorta  back up career idea for me so who knows, but it'd be awful either way)

But, think about it. Because those animals were dissected, veterinarians  are able to learn how to help other animals. Because those animals were used to teach them, they can now help your pets if they get injured or sick. I think that makes up for everything, because animals are so precious, and there are humans who have been sorta dissected themselves (in the past when they were discovering how to treat wounds and ailments, they probably do now as well), and because of their generosity, doctors can also better help us.  It's important, otherwise we and our pets wouldn't have anyone to turn to if we were injured or sick!


----------



## Geoni (Nov 10, 2014)

If you're going on to be a veterinarian or a surgeon you're going to want to know what an animal's insides look like and be able to identify them before you can fix what's potentially killing them. The same goes with humans and hospital surgeons. 

But most of the organisms you dissect in a biology form and function class or a zoology class comes from a facility that breeds and kills them primarily for the sake of dissecting them, sorry to tell you.


----------



## tobi! (Nov 10, 2014)

baileyanne94 said:


> It is sad to think that there animals farmed for the purpose of dissection. Not as sad for things like frogs, rats, chickens, etc., but I know cats and stuff have to be as well, too.
> I did the normal dissections that everyone does (like the frog), but my senior year of highschool I took anatomy, and we dissected a variety of things; frogs, chicken wings, cow eyes, sheep hearts, rats (some of the rats my classmates dissected would be pregnant, so there would be tiny baby rats inside, sorta cool!), pig fetuses (that one was a little sad because it looked like a baby pig haha...).
> It is kinda fascinating to see and learn about the insides of another creature.
> I know vet academy students and up have to do the stuff like cats. No thanks. Never, would I ever. I just couldn't. (Well being a vet is sorta  back up career idea for me so who knows, but it'd be awful either way)
> ...



The pregnant pigs and rats have actually died from natural causes. Therefore, the "babies" had died naturally as well. They were not knocked up then killed because they were pregnant. Many animals that are dissected have died naturally either from old age, disease, etc. 
However, I do admit, you will find cases where the animal was killed...but not for the purpose of dissection. Sometimes hunters or others will shoot, let's say, a bear. If it is illegal, the animal will be donated to science usually.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dad said:


> If you're going on to be a veterinarian or a surgeon you're going to want to know what an animal's insides look like and be able to identify them before you can fix what's potentially killing them. The same goes with humans and hospital surgeons.
> 
> But most of the organisms you dissect in a biology form and function class or a zoology class comes from a facility that breeds and kills them primarily for the sake of dissecting them, sorry to tell you.



That's not true as I've stated before. Most animals are not killed for the purpose of dissection. They may be "runts", diseased, or have died from old age.


----------



## HeyPatience (Nov 10, 2014)

In Elementary school we did the owl pellets which wasnt bad at all. It was a lot of fun, and I didnt mind that one. When we had to dissect a frog in high school I really didnt like that. I asked the teacher for an alternative assignment because I felt so uncomfortable, and she said I either did the dissection or I would receive a 0 :/


----------



## matt (Nov 10, 2014)

Its good. All good. The heart and liver stuff is epic


----------



## tobi! (Nov 10, 2014)

HeyPatience said:


> In Elementary school we did the owl pellets which wasnt bad at all. It was a lot of fun, and I didnt mind that one. When we had to dissect a frog in high school I really didnt like that. I asked the teacher for an alternative assignment because I felt so uncomfortable, and she said I either did the dissection or I would receive a 0 :/



That kinda happened to my friend but it was because she was allergic to latex. The teacher gave her a 50%.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 10, 2014)

I don't mind, but only if it died naturally. If they killed  it to be able to do this then yes, I think that is wrong.


----------



## doveling (Nov 10, 2014)

i find it ok if the animal came from a safe source, and i guess it does help you understand and learn better
i've so far only dissected a sheep heart


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 10, 2014)

We had to dissect pig fetuses. It was pretty gross. The worst part was the smell of the chemical they used. BLEH. I could smell that all day through my nose. ._.

I think it's okay as long as the animal is already dead. It's being used for teaching purposes and it's something that people couldn't really learn through a book.


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Nov 10, 2014)

Depends how the animal died.


----------



## Nyxia (Nov 10, 2014)

Yes.
It should be common sense that education is more important.


----------



## Elise (Nov 10, 2014)

Annachie said:


> Do they really 'force' high school students to do it though? You just said yourself that you left the room, so surely you weren't forced. Why should people's squeamishness mean that other kids who want to do dissection can't do it in school? Get over it, other people enjoy it and it might inspire them to do something like that at university.



Not all schools do but I imagine some might dock marks if some students don't want to do it, which I'm against. I didn't say that I don't think other students should be able to, just that the ones who don't want to should be able to opt out with no negative impact on their grades. Oh and some people can't just "get over it". That's a pretty insensitive thing to say to be honest...


----------



## Geneve (Nov 10, 2014)

I've dissected a squid once, and honestly, it was fascinating. But I don't like dissections all too much. Especially on pet type animals, like puppies and kittens.


----------



## Nyxia (Nov 10, 2014)

Elise said:


> Not all schools do but I imagine some might dock marks if some students don't want to do it, which I'm against. I didn't say that I don't think other students should be able to, just that the ones who don't want to should be able to opt out with no negative impact on their grades. Oh and some people can't just "get over it". That's a pretty insensitive thing to say to be honest...



To be honest, it seems a little silly to think that it would impact their marks?  We certainly don't do this in the UK, unless wherever you live marks their students on enthusiasm instead of papers and dissertations?  
This is a very minor obstacle that a student will have to face.  It's only one practical.
It is insinuated that you are one of the students that does not accept dissecting animals and therefor why you feel Annachie is being insensitive.  Whereas the majority of those on the thread feel she is making a very valid point..


----------



## Mango (Nov 10, 2014)

no ew 

im a vegetarian so thats disgusting and idgaf what you're going to say
you wont change my mind


----------



## honeymoo (Nov 10, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> ye, biology teachers drive out to a field, kill a cow, and tear out its heart. thats how they get their pieces for dissection



I knew it!


----------



## HeyPatience (Nov 10, 2014)

Norski said:


> That kinda happened to my friend but it was because she was allergic to latex. The teacher gave her a 50%.



Are you serious? Thats so unfair! D: 

A friend of mine is allergic as well, but she had a different teacher that was kind enough to give her something different to do. Some teachers are not very understanding :X


----------



## tobi! (Nov 10, 2014)

HeyPatience said:


> Are you serious? Thats so unfair! D:
> 
> A friend of mine is allergic as well, but she had a different teacher that was kind enough to give her something different to do. Some teachers are not very understanding :X



Yeah she got fired for um stuff


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 10, 2014)

No.I'd dissect a human body before dissecting a body of any other species...


----------



## Fantasy15 (Nov 10, 2014)

I'd be fine with it as long as it is only for scientific purposes and only if the animal was dead at the time of the procedure and it died in a humane manner or of natural causes, (basically not a vivisection *shudders*).


----------



## Elise (Nov 10, 2014)

Lois447 said:


> To be honest, it seems a little silly to think that it would impact their marks?  We certainly don't do this in the UK, unless wherever you live marks their students on enthusiasm instead of papers and dissertations?
> This is a very minor obstacle that a student will have to face.  It's only one practical.
> It is insinuated that you are one of the students that does not accept dissecting animals and therefor why you feel Annachie is being insensitive.  Whereas the majority of those on the thread feel she is making a very valid point..



I just said I'm against making students do it. I don't know if this is something that is common but I suppose I'm just speaking hypothetically. 

I never said I don't accept dissections. I have no problem with them being done for education and being a part of schooling, as long as it is an optional part. I can accept something and still not want to do it myself. I don't know why that concept is so hard for some people to understand.

And no, it just bothers me when people say "get over it" in general, as it is a very insensitive thing to say. I'm not trying to attack anyone and I'm sorry if it came across that way. I just have experience with phobias and mental health issues so I know exactly how hurtful and offensive it can be when someone says that.


----------



## MishMeesh (Nov 11, 2014)

Biology was my favourite science in high school. I took it all the way through to grade 12. I dissected octopuses, baby pigs, and sharks. Each time I thought it was really interesting. I'm also a vegetarian. If no one's gone out and shot dead an endangered species or by any other means killed the specimen (at least in a way it wouldn't have been killed anyway), then I really don't have a huge problem with it. Dissection is an important method of learning about species, and in the case of humans, learning about ourselves. I'd much rather have a specimen be used for science than be eaten.

Also, I was never forced to do dissections. The octopus was in grade 8, and you could opt out of it. The pig and shark were in grade 11 and 12 biology, which were not mandatory for students (unless you needed biology for post-secondary, in which case you should start getting used to dissections).

Does anyone watch The Brain Scoop? It's a really cool educational show about biology and ecology, centred around the Field Museum in Chicago. They cover a whole range of topics, but most famously they've done several episodes on dissection. They've dissected a two-faced calf, a wolf, an anteater, a really gnarly squirrel, and maybe a couple of others. (All the videos with gross stuff in it have a warning at the beginning).

Some fantastic advice on dissection:


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 11, 2014)

MishMeesh said:


> Biology was my favourite science in high school. I took it all the way through to grade 12. I dissected octopuses, baby pigs, and *sharks*. Each time I thought it was really interesting. I'm also a vegetarian. If no one's gone out and shot dead an endangered species or by any other means killed the specimen (at least in a way it wouldn't have been killed anyway), then I really don't have a huge problem with it. Dissection is an important method of learning about species, and in the case of humans, learning about ourselves. I'd much rather have a specimen be used for science than be eaten.
> 
> Also, I was never forced to do dissections. The octopus was in grade 8, and you could opt out of it. The pig and shark were in grade 11 and 12 biology, which were not mandatory for students (unless you needed biology for post-secondary, in which case you should start getting used to dissections).
> 
> ...



You know almost all shark species are endangered,right?


----------



## MishMeesh (Nov 11, 2014)

sharkystriker22 said:


> You know almost all shark species are endangered,right?



The sharks we used were farmed, not taken from the wild. At least, this is what we were told. The sharks were in old age, we could tell from their condition.


----------



## Story (Nov 11, 2014)

Whoa, I didn't know dissection was such a big issue for some people. Sure it is gross, but I don't see anything morally wrong with it. Well, I suppose if the animal wasn't dead, I'd be a little concerned, but otherwise nah. It is perfectly fine to me. No worse than eating an animal.


----------



## Ragdoll (Nov 11, 2014)

It's for the purpose of science, so why not?. Dissection is not mutilation.


----------



## Brackets (Nov 12, 2014)

i don't get why people keep clarifying as long as the animal is dead, do people really do dissection on ALIVE animals?!


----------

